# HR24/100 making a noise



## Boobie1998 (Oct 6, 2007)

Hi all,

I have two hr24/100 and one of them make a humming noise which I think it's the hard drive. It's also very sluggish when channel surfing, guide scrolling. I though it was part of the problem that was mention in another thread about slow receiver but when I posted there it seems the issue is not with the hr24/100. I think the hard drive it's going so before that happens I called Dtv and someone coming out to replace the box but was told I might not get it replace with the same model. Now I have had the hr22/100 and they were very very slow to functionality. I don't want to go backward and would like it replace with the same. Will that happen or am I looking at getting it replace with whatever tech has?

Thanks


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

It's a roll of the dice. You'll get what the tech has on his truck.


----------



## Boobie1998 (Oct 6, 2007)

"MysteryMan" said:


> It's a roll of the dice. You'll get what the tech has on his truck.


That's what I though but I'm going to keep the appointment as I need my line replace from the satellite to the splitter. If the tech want to replace it with something other than hr24 can I say no since I'm not willing to go backward here? Especially with the DVR slowness I read on another thread with other model.


----------



## ticmxman (Aug 28, 2007)

MysteryMan said:


> It's a roll of the dice. You'll get what the tech has on his truck.


This has probably been discussed but D should do a equal swap HR24 for HR24when there is problem. Will they is a good question. Please let us know.

After a week with my new HR24-100 (from Amazon) it is far superior to my HR22 in menu speed and I to would not want to go back to an older model. I will say my HR24-100 is not as quiet as I had expected. I've had to take several measures in cabinet location to make it tolerable. Now that I have my esta external HD running I'm tempted to unplug the noisey internal HD.


----------



## redhot (Oct 23, 2009)

Not to hijack the thread, will using an external hard drive (FIX) the bad internal hard drive? I know it disables it. Is this an easy fix?


----------



## Boobie1998 (Oct 6, 2007)

"ticmxman" said:


> This has probably been discussed but D should do a equal swap HR24 for HR24when there is problem. Will they is a good question. Please let us know.
> 
> After a week with my new HR24-100 (from Amazon) it is far superior to my HR22 in menu speed and I to would not want to go back to an older model. I will say my HR24-100 is not as quiet as I had expected. I've had to take several measures in cabinet location to make it tolerable. Now that I have my esta external HD running I'm tempted to unplug the noisey internal HD.


I will let you know what happens. I also though tech would swap receiver for same model but rep said not guarantee. I will not let tech give me something other than another hr24. I've had the hr22 and I had problems until I got the hr24. I will be nice with tech I'm not a person that would treat tech not nice cause he can't give me. Hr24. I will politely decline and let tech know why if asked.


----------



## ticmxman (Aug 28, 2007)

redhot said:


> Not to hijack the thread, will using an external hard drive (FIX) the bad internal hard drive? I know it disables it. Is this an easy fix?


Mine seems a little quieter now that I have the external connected. But I still can hear it more than I prefer and it is a bit louder then my HR22 or my replaced HR20-700. The EVDS drive in my MX-1 is much quieter. The HR20 was a solid DVR, quiet, good menu speed, OTA built in, hate that it has died, no blue light and no picture after a storm. I lost a lot of good recordings of some old sporting events. I'm waiting on a recovery kit, anyone know any magic to revive it?

T


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

redhot said:


> Not to hijack the thread, will using an external hard drive (FIX) the bad internal hard drive? I know it disables it. Is this an easy fix?


Yup, if you've got a noisy internal drive, putting an external drive on it SHOULD quiet the internal drive down right away. Always worked for me. If you put a noisy HDD, such as a Seagate Barracuda, in an external device, it will still be noisy.

I'm not sure if "disables" is the correct word, I know the internal drive becomes "dormant" but it still spins.

I'm not sure you can run a 24 with the internal drive unplugged. I don't think, unless something has changed, that you can do that on a 20-700 anymore. There was a time when you could do that, but not anymore, I think.

Rich


----------



## Boobie1998 (Oct 6, 2007)

Installer came today and replace my receiver with same model.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

ticmxman said:


> This has probably been discussed but D should do a equal swap HR24 for HR24when there is problem. Will they is a good question. Please let us know.
> 
> After a week with my new HR24-100 (from Amazon) it is far superior to my HR22 in menu speed and I to would not want to go back to an older model. I will say my HR24-100 is not as quiet as I had expected. I've had to take several measures in cabinet location to make it tolerable. Now that I have my esta external HD running I'm tempted to unplug the noisey internal HD.


Is your HR24-100 new or used? I have a new HR24-500. Does'nt make any noise.


----------



## ticmxman (Aug 28, 2007)

MysteryMan said:


> Is your HR24-100 new or used? I have a new HR24-500. Does'nt make any noise.


It is new. But the HD noise would be considered within the barely normal range, it is just louder than I expected on a HR24, my HR22 is quieter. With my relocation of the HR in the cabinet and placing it on a thin pad it maybe tolerable, it also is slightly quieter now that I have my esta drive attached.

Maybe by design the HR24-500 is quieter than the HR24-100, they are made by different companies. They may have different hard drives.
If you checkout the first look pictures it is clear the styles of enclosures/mounts for the HD vary. The 200 series has foam on top of it, 500 has a plastic cover so there are some differences, they may or may not relate to how quiet the DVR is, I suspect they do.

If I decided it is too loud and call D for a replacement I would except nothing but a HR24 to replace my HR24, not sure I want to deal with the hassle.


----------



## ticmxman (Aug 28, 2007)

Boobie1998 said:


> Installer came today and replace my receiver with same model.


Just to confirm. Is it a 24-100. How quiet is it?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

ticmxman said:


> It is new. But the HD noise would be considered within the barely normal range, it is just louder than I expected on a HR24, my HR22 is quieter. With my relocation of the HR in the cabinet and placing it on a thin pad it maybe tolerable, it also is slightly quieter now that I have my esta drive attached.


Putting that external drive on the 100 should have eliminated all the noise from the internal HDD. It's worked every time for me. If you're still hearing noises from it, I'd be kinda worried about the internal HDD having something wrong with it. My 100 is very quiet.



> Maybe by design the HR24-500 is quieter than the HR24-100, they are made by different companies. They may have different hard drives.
> If you checkout the first look pictures it is clear the styles of enclosures/mounts for the HD vary. The 200 series has foam on top of it, 500 has a plastic cover so there are some differences, they may or may not relate to how quiet the DVR is, I suspect they do.


I haven't taken the 100 apart, it's leased. But I have had 500s and 200s that I've owned and have been inside them and they both had Seagate Pipeline HDDs in them.



> If I decided it is too loud and call D for a replacement I would except nothing but a HR24 to replace my HR24, not sure I want to deal with the hassle.


Well, the only place a demand is gonna work is when the installer/tech arrives. If you let D* replace it by mail or FedEx, you probably will get a 24, but you won't know until it arrives, no matter what a CSR tells you.

Rich


----------



## ticmxman (Aug 28, 2007)

rich584 said:


> Putting that external drive on the 100 should have eliminated all the noise from the internal HDD. It's worked every time for me. If you're still hearing noises from it, I'd be kinda worried about the internal HDD having something wrong with it. My 100 is very quiet.
> 
> I haven't taken the 100 apart, it's leased. But I have had 500s and 200s that I've owned and have been inside them and they both had Seagate Pipeline HDDs in them.
> 
> ...


_The noise does sound more spin related than write related._

_Yep I've learned that the hardway. If I have a problem with my HR24 I'll try to get a tech to come out._


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I would just check to make sure the noise isn't coming from the case. This used to be a problem all the time with the HR20s and HR21s, but if so this would be the first time it's been mentioned on the 24s.


----------



## ticmxman (Aug 28, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I would just check to make sure the noise isn't coming from the case. This used to be a problem all the time with the HR20s and HR21s, but if so this would be the first time it's been mentioned on the 24s.


No it is the hard drive. If I cover the side vents with my hands it muffles the HD spinning noise somewhat. But pressing on the case has no effect. By comparison I can barely hear my new WD EVDS in a MX-1 from 3 feet away. The HR24-100 I can clearly hear spinning from 10-12 feet. There is no grinding just a rotational sound.

Of course during viewing it is a non-issue, just doesn't make for a quiet room at other times.


----------



## ticmxman (Aug 28, 2007)

Well I'm not sure what the noise is now, it does seem to be getting louder. Maybe it is the fan.


----------



## barneyz71 (Nov 22, 2006)

I just got 2 new HR24-100's and they are both louder than the HR20-700's that I replaced.


----------



## ticmxman (Aug 28, 2007)

I had a tech visit today, I was getting some error messages related to the multi-switch. He also replaced the 12 day old noisy HR24-100 with a new HR24-200. There is no comparison the HR24-200 is virtually silent.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

ticmxman said:


> I had a tech visit today, I was getting some error messages related to the multi-switch. He also replaced the 12 day old noisy HR24-100 with a new HR24-200. There is no comparison the HR24-200 is virtually silent.


Glad it worked out for you.


----------



## Boobie1998 (Oct 6, 2007)

"ticmxman" said:


> Just to confirm. Is it a 24-100. How quiet is it?


Yes it's a hr24/100. The unit is quite. I don't hear any noise. If I put my ear to it I can hear the hard drive spinning but it's not loud


----------



## ticmxman (Aug 28, 2007)

Boobie1998 said:


> Yes it's a hr24/100. The unit is quite. I don't hear any noise. If I put my ear to it I can hear the hard drive spinning but it's not loud


I guess we both had a bad HR24-100. I'm glad my replacement was not a HR24-100. I have a bit more faith in Samsung than Technicolor, but any electronic device can fail.


----------

